# Hydraulics/front loader



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I hate to even ask this question because it will probably show my ignorance but when you don't know you just don't know. 

I decided to change the hydraulic oil in my 275 and I went by the book. I drained the hydraulics in the two place the book showed and on page 22 of my manual it says that my tractor takes 11 gallons of hydraulic fluid because it has wet brakes. I checked the dip stick and it is way, and I mean way over the full mark. Is there another place I failed to drain? Keep in my that my manual only showed two places and it only showed the one place, which is to the left of the two gear shifts to fill it up. 

My 2nd question has to do with my front end loader. I recently had a front end loader put on my tractor. I had asked a dealer where I could get one. I was told good luck finding one and if you do it will be wore out. So I asked about after market ones and pretty much was told no one would put one on. So I found a man not far from here that said he could do it and he did. What you see in the pictures is a Case/IH loader. He built the uprights and the mounting brackets. He also built the bucket. I am well pleased with all of it, he did a great job. He tied the loader into my pump and so I still have use of my two remotes in the back. He put a male end on one hose and a female end on the other hose going from the pump to the loader, so that when I take the quick attach loader off I can hook those two lines together. I did that and here is what I noticed. I noticed a tremendous amount of heat coming from the transmission. So much so that wearing shorts, the heat was almost too much. I also noticed a lot of noise. But when I pushed the clutch all the way down it stopped. My immediate thought was that I have a throw out bearing going bad.

Today, I put the loader back on and Voila`the heat and the noise are gone! After a couple of hours of use I felt no heat on my legs and ankles at all. Can anyone explain to me what is going on? Why, when I put in the amount of oil, per the manual, am I way overfull and why so much heat when I take the loader off. By the way, I had the heat and the noise problem before I decided to change the hydraulic oil.

Sorry for writing a book. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Damon


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Damon,

Nice looking loader installation. I would ask the man that rigged it up about the heat and noise problem. Something isn't right with the hydraulic hookup. You may need a "Power beyond" valve?? In the meantime, keep the loader on it till you get it figured out. 

The loader cylinders add to the reservoir volume.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I drained some oil out and got it down to just a little above the full mark. With the extra cylinders I don't figure that will hurt. I also disconnected the hoses to the loader and hooked them together as before. This time there was no noise. So I don't know if draining the oil got rid of the noise, I don't think it would have, or maybe I didn't have the hoses connected good enough to allow the oil to cycle. That would explain the heat issue as well. I will take the loader off in a couple of weeks when I start bush hogging and I will see if a bad connection on the hose was indeed the issue. I hope that was all it was. I wasn't looking forward to splitting it and putting in a new clutch and throw out bearing.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I was going to say that the quick disconnects weren't together correctly, if you have a look at the male and female connectors, you will see a stop plug in each of the connectors, if these aren't locked together correctly the stop plug wont allow the oil to flow and this will then create back pressure on the pump, you are lucky to not have blown the pump or hoses.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

FredM

I feel very fortunate that the transmission housing didn't explode!!! Not saying that it would have happened but I feel fortunate nonetheless. Everything is working properly now. If I don't have a catastrophic fail in the next few weeks I will consider myself EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMLY luck!


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'dayironhead.
the hydraulic pump has a relief valve in the system and you cannot damage anything no matter 
If you had used the tractor and the two hydraulic hoses were not properly connected this would not allow oil to flow forcing the relief valve to lift ,heat the oil and in your case singe the hairs on your legs.
The hydraulic system should hold max 7 gallons including the loader, the dipstick is on the right hand sideplate about where your right heel would be when sitting on the tractor.
Happy days.
Hutch.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you, Shona13. I was not aware of the check valve. That is good to hear. I bought 11 gallons because that is what the manual said the capacity was. Everything else I was aware of, but I really do appreciate the information about the check valve. 

Damon


----------

